# Vibram soles in Petawawa



## Spring_bok (19 Aug 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get vibrant soles around Petawawa, now that Bertrand's has gone out of business?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2012)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can get vibrant soles around PetawawaDoes now that Bertrand's has gone out of business?



Big piss off for me.  I had my Mess Kit boots in for repair there and have now lost them.... Even sent them a Registered Letter asking how to get them back, and they have not had the courtesy to reply (I have a record and signature of them receiving it).   Not impressed with the younger Bertrands.

On the corner of Lake St. and Prince St., across from Giant Tiager there is a Dry Cleaner (on the same street as Joey's Seafood) where a new cobbler is setting up shop.   He is supposed to be taking orders there.  I am not sure when he is going to start up, as he wasn't when I was in town in July.


----------



## Spring_bok (19 Aug 2012)

Thanks George, I will check them out.


----------

